# 5G as a gig worker



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I'm finding that 5G is way too nascent to work well with gig working. I reset my phone multiple times a day when using 5G because there's something lost in translation when constantly moving between towers. The new 5G phones don't at all seem to be worth it and you should save your money until 2022 for proper 5G.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm finding that 5G is way too nascent to work well with gig working. I reset my phone multiple times a day when using 5G because there's something lost in translation when constantly moving between towers. The new 5G phones don't at all seem to be worth it and you should save your money until 2022 for proper 5G.


I told everyone that but I regress. I'm a techie and new wireless internet always roll out this way.

Half ass with the left cheek hanging out from the drivers side.

Remember 4g was rolled out with Sprint and Clear first? Hot garbage

Real 4g under the 4g lte moniker was brought out roughly 2 years later with revolutionized mobile data speed and capabilities.

5g will follow this path, if not a slower rollout due to Covid, China-US tension/tradewar, possible recession.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm finding that 5G is way too nascent to work well with gig working. I reset my phone multiple times a day when using 5G because there's something lost in translation when constantly moving between towers. The new 5G phones don't at all seem to be worth it and you should save your money until 2022 for proper 5G.


What?!... I get 5x amount of pings with my 5G. I parked next to other bubbers hear they ping, then they get error and I get ping as it jumps over to my phone.... all because of 5G.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Some phones you can turn off 5G if it's giving you problems. My cell plan includes 5G, but I'll be good with my 4G phone for a few more years.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm finding that 5G is way too nascent to work well with gig working. I reset my phone multiple times a day when using 5G because there's something lost in translation when constantly moving between towers. The new 5G phones don't at all seem to be worth it and you should save your money until 2022 for proper 5G.


There are not enough 5G equipment boxes installed on every block.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I'm finding that 5G is way too nascent to work well with gig working. I reset my phone multiple times a day when using 5G because there's something lost in translation when constantly moving between towers. The new 5G phones don't at all seem to be worth it and you should save your money until 2022 for proper 5G.


@nosurgenodrive , thanks for letting us know. I have been wanting to hear from other ants with 5G.


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

My TMobile wanna be 5g works just fine... Never really had any issues with facebook being the only exception ...but I think it's facebook going slow not my service.


----------

